# NICO JR/CRAZY LEGS..???



## ggates415 (Jun 8, 2009)

crazy legs is off of nico jr.. i was wonderin if anybody has heard of either of these dogs. if so can u please share with me wat u no on em. 

is it worth gettin sumthin off this line?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Seems to be mostly red boy jocko. This is a good mix of blood. Usually produces nice dogs. What are looking to find out?


----------



## ggates415 (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont know the story of nico jr. i here nico his sire was a great dog. but it seems like nico jr is a great producer and i just wanna find out all i can about the pups great grandsire and grand sire if ima own it. u know what i mean lol?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I feel you sorry i just don't know much about either dog as far as how they them selves were just that the line is good producing.


----------



## ggates415 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok thank u very much.. hopefully sumbody on here does.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have Nico Jr AND Crazy Legs in my pup bogarts Pedigree

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [328954] :: A'S BOGART

Both dogs were produced by Stone City Kennels  What else do you want to know?

And I LOVE my pup he is a freaking awesome little guy!!! I am very fond of Stone City Kennels they produce some fantastic bulldogs! They are also a member on game dog you can try sending them a PM if you want to get some more info about them. But you can't go wrong with this blood.


----------



## ggates415 (Jun 8, 2009)

ima pm you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sure no problem


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ch nico jr - Pit Bull Forums

Here you go


----------



## Kayo45 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nico Jr. was a head dog like his sire Nico. Don't know about the Crazy legs dog though.

Stone City Kennels was the number 1 ranked kennel in peurto rico until they got beat by this dog that ended their 17 fight win streak they had going on and havent matched a dog since. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [275929] :: HIGH GRADE'S DELILAH

That dog beat the number 2 kennel there also in TM CM. I like the dogs Stone City has and works with but they were talking negatively about High Grade and Frisco dogs and paid for it in the [] and tried to get TM CM to kill that dog but they still lost.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Post Kayo I would take anything off Stone City Kennels Yard Any day! They have some well bred hard tested proven bulldogs. You honestly can't go wrong with anything off their yard. You might pay a pretty penny for it though


----------



## ggates415 (Jun 8, 2009)

@kayo45 thank u 4 the info.. i really try not to get into all the chit chat about people because i wast there to see 4myself. all i care about is if the dogs are truely sumthing.. and just a quick thought since stone city has fire dogs but lost to a frisco dog how do u think that cross would work out lol? has any been made and noticed?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh there dogs are truly something alright  Your making a good choice! I am sure I could find a cross between the 2 people are crossing families all the time. I am positive you have some out there. Couldn't tell you if they work in the box though But I would imagine they would do well.


----------



## ggates415 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok ima ask sum mentors i know for more info.. i have a six month male with sum frisco/chinaman in em. if the both work out right i was considering it but ima need more thought and sleep on it


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

two differnent strains different wind different fire .. STC excellent Tants Yellow/Bolio stuff, always liked Ratliffs dogs and I love a good bolio dog, Tonka being my favorite and Andy Capp also my favorite those two are just he bees knees, his legs and his wings; when it comes to bolio stuff IMO

But STC and STP and many other wouldnt use a J/R/B formula if wasnt producin [] quality dogs.. Sadie, you know your dogs all cold he's got NO fire.. LOL JK Thanks for throwin your ped back up thats a gooood pup, I love that lil guy and good dogs make the ped


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

FH bogart loves you too


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [336658] :: PALESTINE KENNESL SAUL ¨EL CANELO¨ALVARES !!.

Here is one


----------

